# Picked Up Used HS521



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I recently picked up a used HS521 Honda snowblower (Ser. # SAG - 1102216) with electric start. When I got it home and checked it out closely for the 1st time, everything seems to work very well, however, I noticed that the manual start mechanism appeared to be there (mounted to the engine) except that the pull rope and handle were missing. Then I noticed that the eye hole bracket on the handlebar that the pull rope is supposed to go through to make the handle easily accessible for pull starting was blocked by the electric start switch. It appears to me, from the way the electric start switch is mounted, that if you originally bought the HS521 (it's probably about 25-yrs old now) that if you bought it with electric start, that no pull start rope or handle came with it. Does anyone know if these machines with electric start were supposed to also come with the pull start mechanism including rope and handle, OR NOT?
Thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I do not know for sure but I assume they all come with pull start, regardless if it has electric start or not.
I've had close to a dozen HS621 electric and non-electric start ant all of them have pull start (the reason why the pull rope location seems to be blocked off may be because someone re-positioned the switch).

Looking at parts diagrams seems like the pull-start had been discontinued and it is NLA, it probably broke and they could not replace it.

It also seems like it is not interchangeable with an HS621 recoil starter....which is also NLA but it at least is a more popular model and a good used HS621 pull start should not be too hard to get.

https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/a/hpe/505ce712f870022d24bdf01a/recoil-starter-1


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll be removing and inspecting the pull start mechanism in the near future (too many projects going on right now). Hopefully it only needs a new rope and handle. I'll be reporting back when I have more information.
Thanks for your comment.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is a pic of an HS521 non-electric start










Here is one HS621 with electric start (I think it is supposed to look just like it)


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

The HS521 and 621's have manual start with the optional electric start. If I were you id remove the electric start and install a pull start. Its a one pull anyway and electric start of not needed on these wonderful machines


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the pic. The pic shows the electric start switch on the inside of the handlebar, but on mine, it's mounted on the outside of the handlebar, blocking the eyehole bracket. Hopefully I'll be looking into this machine more closely later this week and I'll report back.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah starter motors are nla and i see them on ebay for 150


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

Here's an update on my HS521 manual starter problem:

I finally got around to removing the manual starter and noticed that the recoil spring is missing, and the reel is badly damaged. I opted for buying a used manual starter on ebay, but haven't yet rec'd it. The ebay starter was advertised as fitting both an HS621 and HS521, but when I look at the Boats.net parts diagrams for both machines, I see some different looking internal parts, but hopefully one starter will work on both machines. I'll update this thread when I have more to report.


----------

